# Kel Tec pf9



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Any kel tec owners here? Looking at it as my first ccw. Gets great reviews online but most shops around that carry them say they are junk. Though i have noticed all of them have a hard time keeping them in stock. Specifically looking at the pf9. Gun will see range time possibly twice a year just for practice. Not a big hand gun guy and range shooting does not excite me. Just enough to stay comfortable with the gun.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> Any kel tec owners here? Looking at it as my first ccw. Gets great reviews online but most shops around that carry them say they are junk. Though i have noticed all of them have a hard time keeping them in stock. Specifically looking at the pf9. Gun will see range time possibly twice a year just for practice. Not a big hand gun guy and range shooting does not excite me. Just enough to stay comfortable with the gun.


I've got one that has been 100% reliable. It has the blued finish, and can be had for the $250-$260 range, maybe less if you're lucky. They are what the Ruger pistols were modeled after. 
PROs:
* Inexpensive, thinnest and lightest 9mm made
* Conceals very well
* Accurate for such a small gun (at least mine is)
* Has sights, not a groove in the top of the slide
* No external safeties
* Lifetime warrantee
* Great customer support from many reports I've read
CONs:
* To save costs, the PF-9 is not finished as nicely as a high-dollar pistol (the website ktog.org posted a "fluff and Buff" instruction on how to buff the barrel and feedramp, clean up the slide rails, and clean up the sharpness of the poly grips--You don't have to do a fluff and buff; just shooting it will wear it in too, the fnb is just quicker
* Some think the grip is a little aggressive (I don't); you can put a hogue grip or rubber innertube on the grip if you prefer
* You should NOT dry-fire a PF-9--the firing pin is held in by the bolt/screw that holds the extractor on...if you dry-fire, the firing pin can round off the end of the extractor screw causing the firing pin to come out of its channel--use dummy rounds to practice your draw and trigger practice with
* Some say the recoil is very sharp on the PF-9...I don't have a problem with the recoil; after all, it IS only a 12 oz pistol
* Trigger pull is longer than in some pistols (however, this makes for a safer gun without an external safety)

All said, I like my PF-9 and am glad I have it! I use it when I need a more concealable option to my 1911.


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer (Feb 22, 2011)

I shot a buddy of mines pf9 this weekend, I really liked it but it was kind of finicky about ammo, it did not like to feed hornady tap... Other than that pretty accurate pistol but make sure you have a solid grip on it, it has a little bite to it with self defense ammo!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great report workdog. I too dont need anything fancy looking, just reliable and easy to conceal!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

If at all possible, I would shoot one before I bought it. A good gun range should have a variety of pistols that you can "rent" and try out. Ask to handle several of them, then try to narrow it down to your favorite 2 or 3 and then run a few rounds through each. IMO, money well spent.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

A guy on the 1911forum.com website said he just bought a PF-9 for $219.00 on CDNN. I don't have any experience with CDNN, but here is the website: http://www.cdnninvestments.com/


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I shot one and it had the worst trigger pull of any pistol I've ever shot. I couldn't hit anything with it...neiher could the owner. He sold it. My wife couldn't hardley get it to fire. Her finger wasnt strong enough. I'd look elsewhere. Ruger LCP, LCR, XD 3.2 etc.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a Kel tec, though not the PF9. I have the P11 (double stacked mag version) and it shoots good for me. Likes most ammo I have used, though POI does differ from brand to brand. I carry mine every day. Always goes boom. I take it to the range once or twice a month and after more than a thousand rounds I have no complaints.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

All good imformation here. I can always count on ogf to pull through! Thanks again. Ill let you know if i "pull the trigger" on one. Problem is going to be finding one local. Kames had one left a while back though i imagine its gone now. Local shop in cuyahoga falls always seems to be out. I really do want to getit from a local place if at possible. Price has been around 270 i think.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Although i did like the Keltec, after further research i decided to go with the Ruger lC9. Just felt much more comfortable in my hand. For the extra 40bucks i opted for this over the Keltec.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> Although i did like the Keltec, after further research i decided to go with the Ruger lC9. Just felt much more comfortable in my hand. For the extra 40bucks i opted for this over the Keltec.


Good luck with your new pistol! Sounds like you got a good deal on it...they used to be about a $100 more than the Keltec.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

The Kel Tec isnt rated for +P ammo if that makes any difference to you. Kel Tec says you can carry +P in it but dont practice with it if you want the gun to last. Its the price you pay for being so small and light. Triggers on the PF9 are long but smooth and not to heavy. Nothing like the triggers on the older 
P11's. Rugers a good little gun although I hate the safety and loaded chamber indicator. 
As far as I've seen the best of the mini 9mm's in the Kahr. What a great gun that is. Pricy though.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> Although i did like the Keltec, after further research i decided to go with the Ruger lC9. Just felt much more comfortable in my hand. For the extra 40bucks i opted for this over the Keltec.


I have the LC9 and the LCP. Both great guns by Ruger.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

save a few more dollars and get a glock. im not just saying that because i feel Glock is the best CCW weapon out there (it is) but because i have a keltec P3AT and i would never use it as my primary day to day carry weapon (unless its hot outside, then it's better to carry something than nothing). the keltec isnt a bad gun, i like its size and feel and i dont recall any problems at the range when shooting it. its just NOT a daily carry gun to me.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

A buddy of mine just got one the other day too. I got a LC9 a couple weeks after they came available, i love mine. Great feel and it shoots great. Its a little snappy in the hand but not bad. I had a couple FTE the first time out but i learned to keep a firmer grip and it doesnt happen. I did a lot if research before i bought it, biggest thing was to clean the factory grease/ lube out of it before shooting it or you can get FTE's or FTF's. I did this and never had any issues besides having a loose grip on a few shots. Have fun shooting!
Evin


----------

